# Showing This Weekend



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Just to say good luck to all that may be showing this weekend, im off to see the kitten we have reserved then popping along to the show in Taunton to have a look around. best wishes........Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

nothing for us this weekend...
next week at the selkirk show with 2...

good luck to anyone showing this week.:thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

We are at Taunton this weekend - looking forward to it in a nervous kind of way:thumbup: - had some great advice from Chris Raggs - not looking forward to the early rise on a weekend!


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

This weekend we are going to exercise! With my little pet! ::001_cool:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

We're out this weekend. Thankfully a local show which means not waking up too early.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well we did quite well - got our merit which was what we were after and 2 1sts (one of which was best of breed class) 1 2nd and 1 3rd. Get Chris Raggs (nice to see you!) and some other Muffin owners. Absolutely shattered now! I t was such a learning curve.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done. Have you caught the bug do you think?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

spid said:


> Well we did quite well - got our merit which was what we were after and 2 1sts (one of which was best of breed class) 1 2nd and 1 3rd. Get Chris Raggs (nice to see you!) and some other Muffin owners. Absolutely shattered now! I t was such a learning curve.


 A huge well done on your day at the show, your kitten is gorgeous and immaculately prepared, she is a real credit to your hard work and im sure will go on to become a very successful show cat, It was so nice meeting you and your partner too, see you on the 8th, best wishes........Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Well done. Have you caught the bug do you think?


Possibly  - maybe not with this girl as once she starts calling and having babies she will lose condition etc - but if she gives me a wonderful show neuter boy then probably. I'll show Coda until she gets her 4 merits (2 as a kitten and 2 as an adult) and then see. It was a very long day - so don't think I'll be doing every 2 weeks!!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, does get a bit boring in the afternoon. Not to mention expensive going every two weeks.


----------

